
Show HN: Lego – A Let's Encrypt Library and CLI in Go - xenolf
https://github.com/xenolf/lego
======
DrJokepu
Are you really, really sure that this is not a trademark violation? Do you
like receiving cease & desist letters, or your projects getting DMCA'd? Are
you prepared to defend your views in court? If not, I would change the name.

~~~
macns
As others have said, better change name early, how about LetsGo ? :-)

~~~
yeukhon
How about use the prefix letsencrypt: letsencrypt-go.

------
chrisfosterelli
I like the README on this project -- I've noticed a lot of Go libraries tend
to have absolutely no "getting started" code and tend to just push people
toward the godocs. One of my favourite things about node is how pretty much
every module tells you how to use it immediately right in the README.

~~~
czbond
I've seen the same thing in my experience. After hours of work, many Go repo's
simply don't help other people to use their software.

~~~
username223
That's "OSS". Many people believe that dumping stuff on the internet counts as
a "contribution" (e.g. [1]). That's how it works: throw stuff out there if you
feel like it, ignore feedback, and "Open."

[1] [http://blogs.perl.org/users/sawyer_x/2010/09/please-
provide-...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/sawyer_x/2010/09/please-provide-a-
change-log.html#comment-4471)

------
mholt
No dependencies, runs everywhere, and easy to use. Great job! Some of those
PRs are looking pretty tasty too.

Here's a link to the current release with cross-platform binaries:
[https://github.com/xenolf/lego/releases/tag/v0.1.0](https://github.com/xenolf/lego/releases/tag/v0.1.0)

~~~
TheDong
I see multiple dependencies.

No runtime dependencies, but the code is still difficult to audit due to
depending on external libraries at some unknown versions.

~~~
XorNot
Vendoring the libs solves that problem.

------
XorNot
Do Let's Encrypt issue multiple valid certs for the same domain at the same
time? Something I've been thinking of doing (with a library like this) is
building the LE client right into the program so you can set a flag and it'll
automatically acquire an certificate for the server it's running on.

------
zkirill
This is super useful. Thank you kindly!

------
myth_buster
Clever naming!

------
jfolkins
Thanks for this!

